# Tomorrow's Futures - Where to find?



## Muschu (4 June 2015)

Hi 

I've been using a Bloomberg website to look at the international futures index/predictions for the next trading session.  This has included the USA, Australia and many other global indexes.

Anyway - I've lost this website or it's been changed.

I like to check the DOW futures in the early evening and Australian futures in the mornings.

Any advice would be welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## wayneL (4 June 2015)

Barchart.com


----------



## skc (4 June 2015)

Muschu said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been using a Bloomberg website to look at the international futures index/predictions for the next trading session.  This has included the USA, Australia and many other global indexes.
> 
> ...




You mean this?
http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures

This is also useful but doesn't actually have the Aussie SPI. It does inform you how your breakfast is trading (coffee, sugar, orange juice, lean hogs, coren, oats etc).

https://finviz.com/futures.ashx


----------



## Muschu (4 June 2015)

wayneL said:


> Barchart.com




Thanks Wayne but do I need to go into a link within barchart?

Right now (I'm in Perth) it's 7.40pm and I have no idea of the futures index for the DOW tonight or the ASX tomorrow ...

Yep I am a novice....


----------

